
Seymour Cray “Father of Supercomputing” - Oatseller
http://www.cray.com/company/history/seymour-cray
======
Oatseller
More info

interview (linked in the article):
[http://americanhistory.si.edu/comphist/cray.htm](http://americanhistory.si.edu/comphist/cray.htm)

Long detailed article on The Register:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/02/seymour_cray_90_anni...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/02/seymour_cray_90_anniversary/)

Obituary by John Markoff:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10422103)

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seymour_Cray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seymour_Cray)

